# Niccolo Paganini



## jurianbai

Why no thread on this interesting character.

Was he more just a virtuoso violinist who happen to compose or he was more a composer ? his works been admired by Listz and Rachmaninoff. He also believe to make impact on violin composing. Also myth on how he sacrificed his soul to darkforce to achieved his violin greatness, over rated or true , based on his works?


----------



## World Violist

I have never been interested in Paganini's works. There is rarely any substance to speak of in his works. It's so flashy and technical, I've no doubt it appeals to some people, but other than that I see little in the way of redeeming properties for this fellow. I see him as a violinist who tried to compose.

No doubt, though, he made violin playing what it is today. Absolutely. I mean, you look at the 24th violin caprice and it's basically a handbook on basic virtuoso techniques you have to have perfectly at your disposal to get anywhere professionally on the violin. Alas, that's what I meant by his music having such little content. There is no emotion in it; it is just showing off. Those skills required in Paganini's music would be better employed in about any other big-name violin concerto ever written, since many of the techniques are undoubtedly used in each of those concerti (and several others).


----------



## jurianbai

i find it's true that Paganini works are more concentrated on technic. maybe this is the reason why it's attract many other composers to re arrange it with new harmonization.


----------



## World Violist

jurianbai said:


> i find it's true that Paganini works are more concentrated on technic. maybe this is the reason why it's attract many other composers to re arrange it with new harmonization.


Yes, that and some of the tunes are quite attractive; the most famous one for re-harmonization/re-orchestration is the 24th caprice, and that's a neat melody that's very versatile indeed.


----------



## Taneyev

You should leave his concertos and caprices, and investigate his chamber works; the lovely short sonatas for violin and guitar, his quartets with guitar, his 3 string conventional quartets, the "grand viola" sonata,etc. IMHO, he was one of the best italian melodist of all time. If you like pure and "bel canto" italian melodies, you have it with him.


----------



## jurianbai

For chamber I got his Guitar quartet no.7 & 14, still show virtuoso on guitar playing and I have the string quartet version on these also by the Stuvesant quartet. Also got his Great sonata for guitar and violin romanze, and Great sonata for gustare and violin.


----------



## Tal

What about his guitar sonata? Great too!
One of the genious composers. Not to mention his violin concertos(both of the concertos are great!).


----------



## Rachovsky

Currently listening to his "Maestosa Sonata Sentimentale" ('Variations on the Austrian National Hymn') under Dutoit/LPO. It's a pretty good piece..


----------



## Aramis

It's been some time since I explored his violin concertos and I still can't get enough of them. Especially No. 1. I can't understand how people can say that his music is one big virtuoso showboat. Maybe caprices, but concertos, sonatas? 

The only thing about him that I dislike is too much cymbals in orchestral parts. I guess it's a fruit of his fascination for Berlioz.


----------



## SenorTearduct

I find that Paganini's flaw did not lie in his inept ability to compose with emotion (I think he was brillent with the expression) but rather that most people cannot find the connection to the expressed emotion because the tempo and speed of his works are so insane the emotional content is a commenly failed connection replaced by a sense of complication.


----------



## Taneyev

IMHO, it's not the speed of the tempo of his works, but the speed on with almost averybody plays his works.
The majority of his Caprices, for example, are marked on a moderate tempo, but everybody plays them as they
want to break a record. And playing allegro molto, or presto, there's no time for emotions.


----------



## SenorTearduct

I see, and i agree with the exception that I do believe that even in high tempos like a work played in a common presto tempo, emotions can be and are expressed, look at Mozart's symphony no. 22 or his k522- A Musical Joke, or his concerto in Bb Kv 207. All of which display emotion, however trival or brisk, or happy


----------



## SenorTearduct

what is IMHO?


----------



## Krummhorn

SenorTearduct said:


> what is IMHO?


An acronym for: In My Humble Opinion


----------



## SenorTearduct

well I will be adapting that phrase


----------



## periodinstrumentfan

i adore his chamber works for viola !!!


----------



## Taneyev

So do I. Strongly recommend (if you haven't) a Syrius CD by the French exceptional violist Pierre Lénert. an
all Paganini viola works recital.


----------



## periodinstrumentfan

Thanks Taneyev !!! ... i'll try to look for that


----------



## nickgray

The only compositions of Paganini I'm familiar with are 24 Caprices (btw, I've yet to hear somebody tops Michael Rabin's record) and 4th Violin Concerto. Not the most exciting stuff I've ever heard, but still very good. He's one of many composers on my "to get into" list


----------



## Bach

I wouldn't bother if I were you, nick..


----------



## Aramis

Bach said:


> I wouldn't bother if I were you, nick..


----------



## SenorTearduct

I think Bach wasn't discrediting Paganini's fine technical ability as much as he was saying although he is a fine composer, he music is very generic to the classical era and it is because of his lack of originality that it shouldn't be dwell-ed upon, theres just better stuff to listen to and explore. I think I'm right in that?...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Thread needs to be bumped. I think I'm just about to get into his guitar music. Also, could someone recommend a recording of his violin concerto no. 4?


----------



## jurianbai

I have Salvadore Accardo recording of Paganini's all six concertos (some are reconstructed). They are fine.









link http://amzn.to/LOfRZA

the other Paganini's work is recently recorded string quartets, three of them by Amati Ensemble








link http://amzn.to/NtwHkE

this quartet setup are less known, because Paganini also composed dozen of guitar + string quartet which are more famous. they are good as well.


----------



## Taneyev

About the 4th. you can always get the very first recording by Szeryng. It's still classic.


----------



## Hesoos

Paganini's concertos are nice


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Hesoos said:


> Paganini's concertos are nice


I know only the first two and the fourth violin concertos he wrote. It'a shame he didn't write any guitar concertos though. They would have been terrific!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

jurianbai said:


> Also myth on how he sacrificed his soul to darkforce to achieved his violin greatness, over rated or true , based on his works?


LOL! What about Tartini's Devil's Trill? He was supposed to have met the devil in his dreams and the devil played that for him and he woke up and tried to write all down but couldn't quite manage to get it perfect. I don't think he sold his soul though. And I've never heard this business of Paganini selling his soul.


----------



## Mahan

Paganini's 5th Caprice is... Brilliant... it reminds me of Bach... this piece is a "Beyond Music" piece!!! i adore him... not because of his technic, but bcuz of his music and the way he makes it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Mahan said:


> Paganini's 5th Caprice is... Brilliant... it reminds me of Bach... this piece is a "Beyond Music" piece!!! i adore him... not because of his technic, but bcuz of his music and the way he makes it.


His guitar music is pretty typical guitar music of the time though. It's nice but nothing special.


----------



## Philip

The Bream arrangement of the Grand Sonata is brilliant.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Philip said:


> The Bream arrangement of the Grand Sonata is brilliant.


He only edited it. It was for guitar with optional violin accompaniment. I was listening to it yesterday actually.


----------



## Philip

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> He only *edited* it. It was for guitar with optional violin accompaniment. I was listening to it yesterday actually.


Yes, that's what i meant


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Philip said:


> Yes, that's what i meant


By saying *arrangement*, you were implying that he made some bigger changes to the instrumentation.


----------



## Philip

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> By saying *arrangement*, you were implying that he made some bigger changes to the instrumentation.


I *know*. That's why i admitted my mistake by saying, "That's what i meant", with the smiley face. :scold:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Philip said:


> I *know*. That's why i admitted my mistake by saying, "That's what i meant", with the smiley face. :scold:


I *know* that too. I was just pointing it out to you even further because of course you are not as knowledgeable in this field as is I am.


----------



## Philip

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I *know* that too. I was just pointing it out to you even further because of course you are not as knowledgeable in this field as is I am.


I *know*... in the field of annoyance you mean?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Philip said:


> I *know*... in the field of annoyance you mean?


In the field of *Classical Music. *Gee, I thought you'd realise that by now. Annoyance comes from _you. _


----------



## Philip




----------



## mtmailey

i have heard his solos which were great to listen to i also heard his violin concerto.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

mtmailey said:


> i have heard his solos which were great to listen to i also heard his violin concerto.


Which violin concerto? There are six. And what solos are you referring to?


----------



## Philip

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Which violin concerto? There are six. And what solos are you referring to?


His rap solos


----------



## rgolubev

Apart from the caprices already mentioned, I very much like his 5th violin concerto, especially the 1st very beautiful movement. I have it on a Balkanton LP, Mincho Minchev-violin. The concerto exists in various versions and I do especially like this one.


----------



## neoshredder

I like all his Caprices. The Concertos are a little harder to get into.


----------



## KenOC

Did anybody notice today (the 27th) is Paganini's birthdat?


----------



## neoshredder

The link say 28.  Oh well why not celebrate it for 2 days.


----------



## KenOC

Births in the late 1700s were commonly registered the day following birth. Wiki says the 27th, some other sources say the 28th.


----------



## neoshredder

Wiki is not always correct.


----------



## KenOC

Agree on that!


----------



## SpanishFly

Paganini's work does seem to largely focus upon the technical arrangements and sometimes, utter contortions of the fingers (after all, he could play the violin upside down and behind his head), but I find his works to be a great reward once I have mastered them. His 'Romanza' is a piece that, 4 years after learning, I still frequently perform. Of course, I cannot speak entirely for the rather large volumes he produced, as I've only played 5 of his pieces.


----------



## Wandering

neoshredder said:


> Wiki is not always correct.


They are obviously trying to improve but still, if it is quite obscure though, _fat chance..._


----------



## kclass

I can't believe no mention has thus far been made of his second concerto. The last part (Rondo) from that was subsequently taken by Liszt and rewritten for the Piano. La Campanella, which has become incredibly famous, is, of course, a very beautiful piano piece, but I think that the Paganini original is the true masterpiece, and I actually feel that Paganini is highly unlucky not to get all the fame and glory for it.


----------



## Miranna




----------

